# Thinkpad T420s Intel Centrino wireless adapter



## cduret (May 30, 2011)

Hello,

I cannot make FreeBSD work with my Intel Centrino ultimate-N 6300 wireless adapter. I tried to install FreeBSD (from the DVD File: FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.xz) on my fresh T420s laptop but unfortunately the adapter is not seen during the boot process. When I boot in verbose mode, it appears that my device is not recognized.

I have already seen this post : http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21843&highlight=6300 but it did not help me much. Am I missing something (some kernel configuration)? Any chance with 9-CURRENT version?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2011)

What have you tried?  Have you read iwn(4)?


----------



## cduret (May 31, 2011)

Yes, I was thinking this driver was already included in my default kernel. I did compile a fresh kernel with the iwn(4) driver and everything works fine now!

Thanks


----------



## kpa (May 31, 2011)

It is included in GENERIC as a kernel module, you could have just added these lines into /boot/loader.conf:


```
if_iwn_load="YES"
iwn4965fw_load="YES"
iwn1000fw_load="YES"
iwn5000fw_load="YES"
iwn5150fw_load="YES"
iwn6000fw_load="YES"
iwn6050fw_load="YES"
```

Straight from the manual page wblock linked.


----------



## cduret (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your help. I'm a bit lost because I'm new to FreeBSD


----------

